# What size shoe is your 15 month old wearing?



## babyjan

I brought him a size 3 pair of shoes today, four was slightly big and I think would be uncomfortable to walk in but 3 seemed perfect although when he walks it seems like his heel is coming out :/ 

How do you go about buying shoes, someone told me to get ones that are lil bigger than his feet, is that right or do you get perfect fitted ones? 

Hope that makes sense x


----------



## jenny82

Where did you go? Did you get him properly fitted? My LO was in 3.5 at that age, now in 4. I got her fitted in clarks for her proper pairs of shoes then just bought what I thought fitted ok in other places.


----------



## babyjan

In next the lady didn't fit him but she said he should be in 4 even though they seemed big so I said I'll go for 3 but next don't do size 3 for boys so today I got them from JD.

Do you think I should get him measured properly?


----------



## robinator

Size 4


----------



## little_lady

Isabelle was 2.5 at that age, she has small feet and is still only a 3.


----------



## ValentinesGal

Geeze, my kid's got some big feet...he's in 5.5/6 lol When he started walking, we got him fitted and I thought he was a 4 at the time, but come to find out he was a 5...apparently he was curling his toes when I put his shoes on him and thought he was a smaller size. I would get him fitted so you know for sure.


----------



## babybaker2011

Size 3 and her feet were measured.


----------



## LittleBoSheep

WHOA your kids feet are tiny!!! at 9 months my kid had size 5 shoes and now at 12 months he wears size 6 lol


----------



## Cleo

Size 3 and everyone with kids her same age think her feet are tiny! They're all in 5s! It was really hard finding boots that fit her as most kids with size 3 feet aren't walking yet, so the smallest they start are about a 5. I finally found some 4s at the end of this season though, and since it still randomly snows, we'll get some use out of them!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige was a 4. She went into a 5 at around 18 months and only about a month ago she went into a 6 x


----------



## milosmum

He was measured in Clarks and at that age was a 3.5


----------



## Siyren

At that age lyssa was a size 2. We really struggled to find shoes- now at 3 and a half she's only just gone in to a 6.5. I'd always get shoes properly fitted- my dad's feet are ruined because my nan didn't- all his toes curl over at the end and it's painful for him to walk. It's made me very very vigilant about shoes (some might say paranoid.....) I get her feet measured ever 6-8 weeks although she was in a size 5.5 for 18 months. X


----------



## Loozle

At that age Jacob was in a 3, he's now in a 3.5 at 18 months. His first shoes were a 2.5 but we had to get cruisers as they didn't have any walkers in his size. I would recommend going to Clarks to get properly fitted.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

At 15 months ds was a 4.5 i would definitely get measured properly my sonwas a g fitting at that age and is a h fitting now so he wouldnt fit in shoes from places like next anyway


----------



## _Vicky_

Definitely get him fitted properly - Clarks or startrite are good. 

At 15 months neither of mine were walking but at 18 months they were a 4.5 - they are now an 8 at 3.3 x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow, tiny baby feet here. My LO went into 4.5 when he was first measured in clarks, for some first shoes at a yr old, now at 16 months hes a size 5 in trainers from another shop


----------



## EstelSeren

Tanwen measures at a UK size 5 but they seem small on her feet! She has size 5s at the moment but I'm looking into getting her some 6s in the next couple of weeks as she walks better in them!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was a 5.5, Scarlett is 14 months and a size 3.5 / 4.


----------



## XJessicaX

At that age a size 3.5. You need to get the shoes correctly fitted.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy is 5g, fitted at clarks.


----------



## Lauren25

At that age he was a 3.5!

I have one of the Clarks measuring machine things, you can buy them on their website! We always buy him trainers so this is the best thing for us :)


----------



## babyjan

I will be definitely going Clarks this week to get him properly measured x


----------



## ellie27

LO 17 months old and not walking, so no shoes here yet!

My daughter walked at 13 months and got her first shoes around 14.5 months - size 4:flower:


----------



## ay2808

3.5 g at 15 months. LO also has a high instep so we will be sticking with clarks where they can fit properly and advise what style is best too.


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

2.5H!:haha: Going to get her feet measured for proper walking shoes today as her cruisers seem too small xx


----------



## jenny82

I would def get him measured, even the first few times. Watch what the staff look out for so yu can do it yourself (space at the toes, instep, pulling on the heel to see if its secure etc).


----------



## fannyadams

4.5g measured in clarks.
Adult shoes seem to fit differently everywhere so I assume kids shoes are the same. Ill stick with clarks until she can tell me what's comfortable


----------



## liz1985

I took Noah to clarkes for his first pair and he was 4.5 that was at 12 months. I took him back about a month ago and he was still measuring 4.5. If I buy shoes from next etc I get a 5. You can take him clarkes or somewhere similar that measure, and you don't have to buy any shoes.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

5F on one foot and 5G on the other xx


----------



## moomoo

4.5 for flo

6.5 for reg

They have lanky narrow feet :) or canoe feet as oh likes to call them :)


----------



## d_b

LO is in a size 5, has been for a few months. Although he is only now starting to walk in his shoes/boots as the snow and ice is finally melting!


----------



## Finny88

My son wears a 3 but can't wear all shoes because his feet are fat. I got him a pair of converse and there was no way he could wear them. I think too big isn't good either because I got him a pair of shoes from he thrift store and they were a size 4. They fit but he eventually got them off because if it was up to him he would not wear socks or shoes.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My LO's feet are small and thin lol, 3s are too big for her but its the smallest shoe size available x


----------



## mj2004

My lo has ginormous feet, he wears a size 7!!


----------



## Amy2701

Size 2


----------



## MummysMiracle

My boy is a size 5, although some brands I've purchased for him are huge and others fit just nice, frustrating! :wacko:


----------



## babyjan

I got him measured today and apparently his a size 5e :wacko: 

Bit confusing cause I don't understand what the E is about, I went back to jd and tried some shoes on him and size 4 seems to fit him but 4 1/2 or 5 is way too huge! 

I'm guessing every shops sizes are different so a size 5 may fit him in Clarks even though their 4 looked big and a size 4 might fit him elsewhere.

Really baffled now but I will check the front of the shoes to see if its got enough room and the back of the heel and check if its ok for him to walk in x


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle's nearly in a 6 x


----------



## ValentinesGal

babyjan said:


> I got him measured today and apparently his a size 5e :wacko:
> 
> Bit confusing cause I don't understand what the E is about, I went back to jd and tried some shoes on him and size 4 seems to fit him but 4 1/2 or 5 is way too huge!
> 
> I'm guessing every shops sizes are different so a size 5 may fit him in Clarks even though their 4 looked big and a size 4 might fit him elsewhere.
> 
> Really baffled now but I will check the front of the shoes to see if its got enough room and the back of the heel and check if its ok for him to walk in x

E is the width...the higher the letter the wider the shoe. Shoes may fit different in different stores too. I always have DS stand in his shoes to see if they fit because he tends to curl his toes when I first put them on him and then it throws me off when I check to see how close his toes are to the front of the shoe. When he stands those toes come uncurled and the fit is easier to tell lol


----------



## Loui1001

LO was in a 4.5 G at that age. He has really fat feet :haha:


----------



## Laurenmomma

Ds is in a 5.5, dd was about a 5 when she was 15 months x


----------

